
Why do Startups Fear their Idea? - davidedicillo
http://calebelston.com/why-do-startups-fear-their-idea
======
harscoat
"The idea should be sharp and pointy, an idea that lodges itself in people's
brains where no other idea has already taken up residence."

------
InclinedPlane
Never forget the critical meta-features: usability, performance, and
robustness.

Get those right, even with a well-worn idea, and the world's your oyster (see
the iPod, google, etc.) Fuck those up and you better already have a monopoly
or the market will grind you into the ground.

------
davidedicillo
I should print this post in a booklet and hand it to all my new potential
clients...

------
lvecsey
I don't think it's fear so much as perceiving a particular conception of
simple as bland. It would be a sign of failure to demote oneself to that, and
secondly it does not jive with the concept of a long and difficult journey.

Things can be outwardly simple and have a complex underbelly, or vice versa,
or some other mix. Anyway, I think this article is tied up with passion
because if you lose it, fail to renew it, or actively destroy it, too much
resistance develops to proceed.

------
iliketosleep
i think they get too caught up in their own ideas and lose touch with the
market. the eventual reality check is what they fear. so they avoid it by
becoming more immersed in their ideas, hence compounding the problem.

~~~
kranner
I hesitate to say it after his recent "I will reveal my methods" fiasco but
this reminded me of:

<http://maxkle.in/programming-is-a-way-to-procrastinate/>

"Max", if you're reading this, weren't you going to give away your methods in
August or something?

------
Eugene3v
I don't think that fear is the driving force for the added features... Not at
all... Many startup founders get to the realization that they want to venture
on their own because they feel that their day jobs constrain and bore them...
So, when they finally start working on their own startups, all the gloves are
off... they feel like they finally can utilize 100% of their potential and
creativity... I believe that is the core reason for all those extra features
the author has mentioned. At least it was true in my case :)

------
dotcoma
why do people fear their talents? it's the same.

